# Cheap VV/VW mod



## chamberlane (18/7/15)

What's the cheapest decent VV/VW mod going these days?

I just want it for the purpose of trialing different juices at different wattages, so I know their sweet spots and have something to aim for, crazy as that sounds.


----------



## Daniel (18/7/15)

Keep a lookout on the classies , what sort of price range and what min wattage you looking at ?


----------



## chamberlane (18/7/15)

@Daniel, thanks dude - actually hadn't thought of that. I will keep an eye. Not sure what you mean by min wattage but I'm thinking up to 40W will do


----------



## Mike (18/7/15)

Kanger K-Box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (18/7/15)

chamberlane said:


> What's the cheapest decent VV/VW mod going these days?
> 
> I just want it for the purpose of trialing different juices at different wattages, so I know their sweet spots and have something to aim for, crazy as that sounds.


You can find the kbox on line for between 18and 22 bucks. Try fasttech,gearbest and the like the mods are super cheap.


----------



## chamberlane (15/8/15)

Best mod if I want to go up to 75W? It must take a replaceable 18650 batt.

How is the Sigelei 75w TC? I don't particularly want to do TC yet but if the mod comes with TC why not.

Or if someone could just name the "top 5" and I could read and watch reviews of each.


----------



## element0709 (15/8/15)

IPV D2 just got it, yesterday and loving it. I had the istick TC40w before this. Battery life on this with efest 2800Mah 35A is amazing. 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## chamberlane (15/8/15)

element0709 said:


> IPV D2 just got it, yesterday and loving it. I had the istick TC40w before this. Battery life on this with efest 2800Mah 35A is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


Cool, ta. I should scratch the "cheap" from my requirements. Just looking for something good.


----------



## kev mac (15/8/15)

chamberlane said:


> Best mod if I want to go up to 75W? It must take a replaceable 18650 batt.
> 
> How is the Sigelei 75w TC? I don't particularly want to do TC yet but if the mod comes with TC why not.
> 
> Or if someone could just name the "top 5" and I could read and watch reviews of each.


I stick 100w,under$30.00 and looks sweet.I've seen the ipv2mini 70w for under 40 dollars.I stick 40 t.c. under $30.00

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## chamberlane (15/8/15)

This is a sweet deal: http://www.myvapedeal.com/authentic...w-vw-variable-wattage-apv-box-mod.html?acc=26

But thinking I need more powah.


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/15)

There is a nice Kbox and Subtank on Classifieds:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sale-silver-subtank-mini-and-kbox-40w-mod-brand-new-condition.t14202/

Otherwise save a little and get the IPV D2.


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/8/15)

The Kanger Subox kit is also a very good setup


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

chamberlane said:


> Cool, ta. I should scratch the "cheap" from my requirements. Just looking for something good.


@chamberlane, the kbox @SAVapeGear suggested is a great mod,I use mine almost daily still.At that price it's a steal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (16/8/15)

chamberlane said:


> This is a sweet deal: http://www.myvapedeal.com/authentic...w-vw-variable-wattage-apv-box-mod.html?acc=26
> 
> But thinking I need more powah.


If you're not in a big hurry check Broke vapors.com. You'll find something there for sure.


----------

